# Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA Stats



## Jwill55gRizZ

Who do you guys think will be the better pro at the point guard position..

Rubio is 6'5 now and is still only 16..
Rose is 6'4 and is 17 i believe. 

both are pass-first point guards that have outstanding scoring abilities

both rebound the ball well at their position

both have great ball handling and passing ability

both are athletic and have dexterity/foot speed of great point guards

and both have great intangibles such as maturity, humility, and desire to get better


I say Rubio averages in his prime 19/12assist/5.5 rebound/3steals
I say Rose will average 21/10/6rebounds/2.8steals


----------



## rainman

Rubio is going to be 17 in Oct. and Rose 19 in Oct. so it's a little hard to compare two guys that are 2 years apart. Both look to create and will probably have to refine their outside shot. Going out on a limb here but both are probably the best pair of young pgs in quite a few years. Didnt vote.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

I find it difficult to make a pick personally.. they have very similar games..


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

edit: Very similar games except that rose relies on athleticism most and Rubio relies on savy and basketball IQ (which Rose has as well)


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Is Rubio even going be in the 09 Draft? I heard he's contracted with his team for a real long time. The kid seems real talented though.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

09 Draft Yes. not confirmed of course.. but he has talked about coming out when he is eligible..


----------



## croco

I don't know who will be better, but I think that both will be outstanding.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

Rubio, I can see disappering and slipping. Don't most very hyped europeans do?

Derrick Rose has it all imo. Athletic, poised, and a good playmaker.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> Is Rubio even going be in the 09 Draft? I heard he's contracted with his team for a real long time. The kid seems real talented though.



I heard 2012 was the year he can come out?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

2009.. they'd have to buy out the contract.. don't downplay the european talent, Rubio is consensus the best player his age, maybe ever (at least for his position)


----------



## Ron Mexico

Ricky Rubio's buyout is 6 million euros he can't afford that in 2009
he might have to wait till his contract is up in 2011


----------



## TucsonClip

Rubio has a long way to go and Rose is more of a sure thing at this moment. Rubio doesnt have some of the athletic tools that Rose has, so I am going to go with Rose.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

presummably the team would buy out the contract.. 6 million is chump change considering the talent they would be getting..


----------



## Ron Mexico

NBA teams can only pay $500,000 towards a buy-out 

players have to pay their own buyouts


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

well that'd still be chump change considering he'd see a rediculous amount of money in advertisements from nike and the like.. he'd get a 7 figure contract from nike in a heart beat...


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

Anyone Have any opinions?


----------



## SheriffKilla

Rubio 18/5/7
Rose 14/5/8


----------



## jman23

both of them are good athletes,but i'm going with derrick rose.ricky rubio might avg penny hardaway numbers in the future if healthy. and derrick rose might avg dwyane wade numbers if healthy also.


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

Rose is a little sexier because of his athleticism, but I think Rubio is special. 

Ricky has an unbelievable level of court awareness for his age. I don't like to use the word prodigy, but it seems to come unbelievably easy for him.

Both are future all-stars, though.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*



RebelSun said:


> Rose is a little sexier because of his athleticism, but I think Rubio is special.
> 
> Ricky has an unbelievable level of court awareness for his age. I don't like to use the word prodigy, but it seems to come unbelievably easy for him.
> 
> Both are future all-stars, though.



the game does come easy to rubio i agree.. i am curious as to how the defenders he plays in euroleague compare to the nba ones though.. like he makes a lot of his peers look like jokes at his age level, but can it be done in the pros.


----------



## PetroToZoran

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

This is what wikipedia said about him: 
In August of 2006 Rubio led the Spanish national team to the FIBA Europe U16 Championship. During the tournament (excluding the final game), Rubio achieved two triple-doubles and one quadruple-double. In the 110-106 double overtime finale victory over Russia, Rubio scored 51 points (including a three-point buzzer-beater shot from mid court to force the first overtime), grabbed 24 rebounds, made 12 assists, and stole the ball seven times — a performance unprecedented in tournament history. Rubio also was named Most Valuable Player of the tournament after leading it in points, rebounds, assists and steals.

I know the competition was poor, but this just shows you how much farther he is on the basketball development curve than his peers. If he can somehow continue improving at such a rate, he could be a really, really special player.

Btw, he lead the Euroleage in steals last year with 3.45 in only 18mpg.


----------



## MemphisX

Rubio is the better prospect. Rose has to show an ability to take over games offensively at higher levels. Also, he will be battle tested vs. men.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Don't know that much about Rose but I was stunned after seeing 16 year old kid start in Spanish playoffs. I mean what a hell... it's worlds 2nd best league and semi-final. Rubio has some holes in hes game and I seriously doupt he can keep up hes insane improvement level but he is truely special player.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

the kid is just a stud.. 16! thats crazy


----------



## Cagee7

I think both of them will have fantastic careers but i'm leaning more towards rose. I think his attitude and athletic ability is gonna help him out a whole lot. Ricky is a beast but i have read that he is gettin a huge ego but he'll be fine.

Rose 23ppg/9 apg/4rpg
Rubio 19ppg/11apg/3rpg


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

I think that Rubio might be the better distributor, defender, and scorer.. and i think Rose is more athletic.


----------



## 1 Penny

Rubio getting 24 rebounds during that game is mind bogling. I'm assuming he played PG, would he simply let his man shoot then run in for the rebound... or literally, the ball just happens to be all long rebounds which bounced in his area... or his opponents were simply a few inches shorter than him... like most of the players on the court.

Kidd is a good rebounder for a guard, but when he grabs them he usually beats weaker guards or just beats bigger guys to a spot.. but he wont grab 24 rebounds playing the PG.

Just ridiculous... I think Rubio will top at 6'7~6'8... and be the combination of Penny and Kidd... future of the PG spot looks bright... assuming he dos end up in the NBA.


----------



## bball2223

I still need to get around to watchin Rubio's youtube videos, but I think both are going to redefine the PG position but for two different reasons. Rose for his athleticism, and Rubio for his versatility (if everything I have heard about him is correct).


----------



## mysterio

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

I can't venture to guess at how they will do in the NBA based on just reading reports seeing clips. People were predicting all kinds of ridiculous stats for Darko, and look how he turned out. If you put a gun to my head, I'd say Derrick Rose is the better prospect only because he's less of a question mark.


----------



## blazers_champs

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

Rubio is easily the better player, athleticism and basketball IQ aren't the only things that make a good player, remember how good Larry Bird was? he didn't have athleticism but was unbelievably skilled. Derrick Rose is older so he is more developed with skills but Ricky's b-ball IQ is soo huge he has a way higher threshold for skill development in two years when he enters the draft. Another bonus for Ricky is that b-ball IQ is the only for sure thing that ever carries over without a doubt to the NBA.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

Lol at Jwill saying 6 million euro is chump change. You do know thats nearly 9 million US dollars (8,778,295) right?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

Yes. I do. How much money would you potentially be making off of Rubio if you were a poor attendance team.. likely millions upon millions,.. gotta give to take


----------



## Scipio

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*



mysterio said:


> I can't venture to guess at how they will do in the NBA based on just reading reports seeing clips. People were predicting all kinds of ridiculous stats for Darko, and look how he turned out. If you put a gun to my head, I'd say Derrick Rose is the better prospect only because he's less of a question mark.



It's unfair to pull the Darko - card when speaking of Ricky. I'd say he's as much of a question mark that Bargnani was, another established player in Europe.


----------



## luther

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*



mysterio said:


> I can't venture to guess at how they will do in the NBA based on just reading reports seeing clips. People were predicting all kinds of ridiculous stats for Darko, and look how he turned out. If you put a gun to my head, I'd say Derrick Rose is the better prospect only because he's less of a question mark.


I don't think Darko should even come into the conversation: he's irrelevant. He plays a different position, played in a different country, played against entirely different competition, etc. Darko was a skilled, young prospect for Hemofarm, which wasn't even a great team in the Serbian league. He didn't play in Euroleague at all. Rubio has been playing for DKV Joventut for years already, which was in Euroleague and is now in ULEB, and plays in the tough Spanish league regardless of its international cup competition. And, at just 17, he's performing quite well, with 5 ppg and 4.8 apg, a 2:1 a/to ratio and shooting good percentages. Last year, as a 16-year-old, he played 18 mpg in Euroleague and Spanish league competition, getting about 3 ppg, apg and spg. 

If Derrick Rose were playing Division I basketball the past two years, that would be a relevant comparison. If Darko had played some major minutes against competition, that would be a relevant comparison. But just because two guys are hyped and aren't American, that has nothing to do with how one will do compared to the other.

Darko could be better compared to Canadian-Russian Ivan Chiriaev, who dominated weak competition and had skills, but didn't pan out (yet) against better competition. Actually, F that. Darko is a starting center in the NBA and gets 8 ppg, 7 rpg, a few apg and a couple bpg. He doesn't have to apologize to anyone. But he is irrelevant to the Rubio/Rose debate.


----------



## AlThornton

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

I have only seen youtube videos of Rubio, but his height he gets on his jump shot is horrible. Not to mention he is only 6'4".


----------



## luther

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*



AlThornton said:


> I have only seen youtube videos of Rubio, but his height he gets on his jump shot is horrible. Not to mention he is only 6'4".


"Only" 6-4 as a point guard...


----------



## AlThornton

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*



luther said:


> "Only" 6-4 as a point guard...


true, but I question his ability to create on his own from what i have seen on youtube.


----------



## luther

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

Time will tell, but I don't doubt him at all. I think he's a fantastic player. (I also think Rose is a fantastic player--I'd take him first overall in this draft, considering Rubio won't be available till next year anyway.)


----------



## croco

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

Rubio isn't full-grown, he is still only 17.


----------



## AlThornton

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*



croco said:


> Rubio isn't full-grown, he is still only 17.


weight wise true, but height wise not really true. Some people stop growing by 17, while others keep growing, depends on the person.


----------



## croco

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

You can't say anything for sure, but there is still a bigger chance that he will grow at least a little bit which would make a huge difference in the NBA though. He could also be in for a growth spurt, only time will tell.


----------



## AlThornton

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*



croco said:


> You can't say anything for sure, but there is still a bigger chance that he will grow at least a little bit which would make a huge difference in the NBA though. He could also be in for a growth spurt, only time will tell.


true. he does seem to have an innate ability to pass the ball from watching youtube videos. He looks like a smaller Magic Johnson.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

I've never seen Rubio play, but man Derrick Rose is as good of a point guard prospect you'll get.


----------



## stojakovic

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

i watched rubio live. he's the best i've ever watched with my very eyes! nevertheless, from what i can see in the videos of rose...can't believe my eyes.

i'd go for rose, since he'll have raised in the style he'll be playing in the pros. (we'll to a certain extent)


----------



## Tom

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*

Rubio while getting steals...looks like he gets beat off the dribble a lot. Is this true...or does he just try to reach to much?


----------



## stojakovic

*Re: Derrick Rose vs. Ricky Rubio (Who is the Better Prospect) And Predict their NBA S*



Tom said:


> Rubio while getting steals...looks like he gets beat off the dribble a lot. Is this true...or does he just try to reach to much?


he just tries to reach to much


----------

